# Please help me help you...



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I've set up a central area to help me keep track of all the issues that people are facing.  I can't filter through all the different forums and posts looking for all the things you guys think are wrong.  I have mentioned it a couple times, but you need to log these issues in the feedback center:


http://www.mylargescale.com/Services/Feedback/tabid/98/Default.aspx


If it's not there, I'm not working on it.  When you log an error, you need to include the web browser you are using, what version of the web browser, what operating system, and what version of the operating system.


Thanks for you help,


Shad


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Shad, with everyone jumping around trying all the bells and whistles maybe put out a general messaage like above in all the forums so everyone knows things can be addressed and fixed over time. New site is greaaat! Thanks for all your work.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Kalmbach Curse strikes again!


Link not activated...


Curse lifted...


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad: 

I have been to the "Feedback" page several times since seeing the link on the original change over notice. I don't see how to report a problem there. it reads: 

"Suggestions are requests for changes in design or behavior of software. You can see that the software is working as designed, but you'd like better or different functionality." 

In my case, the software appears to be working as you would want it to, but I can't use it. 

There are several other boxes there that show various messages such as: 

"You are not tracking any feedback." 

I assume this means you have not had any reports of trouble via the "Feedback" page. I could be missing something, but think that is because there is no place to report problems there. 

Perhaps if it had a simple box or button that said "Report problems here" along with an "Operating platform:" box, I would be able to report that: 

I can't post new messages. 
Review doesn't work in New or Reply. 
Only Quick Reply works, not Reply. 
I can't edit messages I did get posted as responses. 
Quote doesn't behave properly. 
I don't see any way to get to the latest or last message(s) in a thread. 

I have corresponded with Dwight, but he wasn't able to help much. I have also reported my platform in several of my responses as you requested. I don't see any place to put my platform on the "Feedback" page. 

Platform: 
Mac G4 PowerBook 
OS X version 10.4.9 
Safari version 3.0.3 

I really appreciate MLS and continue to be a long-term supporter. I am very happy with your efforts to make the site better and the new software could be a real improvement, but you have to help me if I am to continue here. Please let me know if I am just missing something on the "Feedback" page. If I can't post a problem there, you obviously won't know about it! 

Thanks & Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

This module was originally written for software developers to track bugs in their software.  I suspect that the terminology is confusing you. 


What you want to do is submit a suggestion.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Great, we've got a good start.  Now everyone can go in and vote for the items that they think are more important.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, new problem (maybe from Shad tweaking something). I can't use the full reply form now, only the Quick Reply. When I go to the full reply, I get a pop up box that says "Toolbar set MLS basic does not exist". Running Win2k with Firefox 2.0.0.11 

-Brian


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, this is related to the toolbar reconfig I just did. Delete your cache and restart your browser, and you'll be back in business.


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Seems we all had the problem.  Looks like Shad removed **"Style" from the toolbar.

Do as he suggested and you will be back in business.  I'm posting from the "Reply" not "Quick Reply".

Becky*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not working for me.. 
I am typing this from "quick reply".. 
I cleared cookies, 
cleared temp internet files, 
cleared history. 
closed and re-opened browser (IE6) 

re-opened browser..had to login to MLS.. 

when I click "add reply" an error window opens that says: 

Toolbar set "MLS1stclass" doesnt exist 

but still the "reply" page opens! but I cant type into it.. 
it looks like this: 










when I click "ok" on the small error window, it goes away, and the reply page is still there.. 
but there is no area for me to type..so the "reply" page opens, but I cant type in it.. 

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's working for me, and I didn't clear anything at all.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me. And, like Dwight said, I didn't clear anything out of my browser.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Following Shad instructions fixed my problem. 

-Brian


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Scot,

It's a config file that was changed.  Your browser needs to download it again from the server.  If you clear your cache, it should come back correctly.  I don't know what else to tell you.  It's worked for me on 5 computers.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Try holding down the shift key and clicking the Refresh icon (circular green arrows, 4th icon from the left in the tool bar, between the red X and the house)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not able to start a new topic 
a box comes up saying 
"toolbar set "MLS1stclass" doesn't exist. 

I'm not sure what to do. thank you's


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a config file that was changed. Your browser needs to download it again from the server. If you clear your cache, it should come back correctly. I don't know what else to tell you. It's worked for me on 5 computers.
Marty - did you do this?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I just spent 1/2 hour typing a report on the new USA speeders and ore cars, (I do type slow)  Hit post and it didn't go at least where I wanted it to.  I think it is lost to who knows where.
Mike


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

ONLY 1/2 hour?!?!? WOW! That ain't slow.... you are FAST! 

And I believe your text is probably gone by now. I have ONCE been able to recover my LOST text by clicking the broswer BACK button... but it has happened SEVERAL times to me. I have taken to copying the text to the clipboard before I click Submit, just in case!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

If you're going to take a half an hour, don't use "quick reply"  obviously it's not quick.  Taking a long time in quick reply is a gaurantee that you will lose it at this point.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know where the cache file is.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I found it, under tools, then privicy. now its working. Problem is I will forget it next year when it happens again.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had no problem with this when I use Internet Explorer but still haven't figured it out in AOL where I can quick reply not "Add Rely."   However, I can click on browse for attachments and select, but it won't publish.

Still working... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be jiggered.....  Cleared the cache....  (after I found it, thanks, Marty)  restarted AOL and Viola.....  T'werked....  

Thanks, Dwight.. /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/thumbs_up.gif


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

works for me from add reply at top


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad: 

I can log in OK to the forums, but I just tried to log into my site to upload pictures and I couldn't get in with my user name and password. I had no trouble getting in to my space and down loading pictures shortly after the change. 

HELP! I am trying to down load pictures of the new J&S coaches. 

Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I solved the problem. I took out the space between my names. Thanks Rick!! 

Chuck N.


----------

